# Google playstore app for kindle fire?



## AcousticGoonie (10 mo ago)

I recently received..a kindle fire? I think it's called, and I have had trouble downloading the Google Play Store app. The reason I got a tablet was to play my games that I play on my phone, on a bigger screen. All of my game stuff is thru Google. Does my tablet not allow me to use Google playstore?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Moved from Windows 11 forum. I assume that you have an Amazon Fire tablet. Its OS is built upon Android, but is not Android and can access a special Amazon store, not the Google playstore.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

There is a way this can be done. I'll have to await a decision from management as to whether it is acceptable to share it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, Mark, if it is circumventing a restriction in the Amazon operating system that decision was made a long time ago. If this may be an exception you know in what forum to raise the question. 

By the way, I have a Fire tablet and have looked into "workarounds" for an application or two and think that it is not worth the trouble and risk of messing up. Better to just get a real tablet, instead of battling with a pseudo-tablet that is designed for selling Amazon stuff.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have googleplay loaded on my 10" Fire HD. I wanted the storm radar weather app on it. Ironically, the NWS dropped the Storm Radar Weather app so I had to remove it because it no longer works.

If it is decided it is permissible to share, I will post the instructions. It isn't easy to do.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

We cannot do that, Liz. It, apparently, violates the Terms of Service for Amazon and/or Google.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Closing thread as Amazon devices are not listed as being authorized under Google Play Terms of Service.

https://storage.googleapis.com/play_public/supported_devices.html


----------

